# Fresh meat!



## SmileyfacedPen (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been lurking for... quite awhile now, I just never joined because I never had any MAC. I live in Saskatchewan, and there's only one store that sells MAC in the entire province! Anyway, I'm putting in an order tonight, so I figured it was time to join. 

SO! I'm sixteen years old, and I've been a Saskatchewan girl all my life. I have a tattoo (a memorial for my father, who died in June 2006), some piercings, and a mohawk that I'm growing out. I love animals, I'm a vegetarian, I play guitar, and I collect My Little Ponies and Ty Beanie Babies.

I hope to get to know you all; from what I've seen through my lurking, everyone here is extremely kind and willing to help, so I'm sure we'll get along great.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 15, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## juli (Apr 15, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi there!  Welcome


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## xJUDYx (Apr 16, 2007)

welcome!!


----------



## user79 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi there, welcome to the site.


----------



## Dawn (May 2, 2007)

Welcome!!  Thanks for the nice intro!!


----------

